# SINGER MOD.155 CHUNKY PUNCH CARD KNITTING MACHINE



## brinawitch

just got this machine and trying to learn to use it. I'm looking for a few things for it and not sure if there is some place on the net other than eBay where i might be able to get parts for it. or is there a place in Ohio/Kentucky/Indiana that might carry parts?

the manual doesn't say anything about a ribber but i keep coming across post that talk about having a ribber. is this an aftermarket part that can be used with this machine?


----------



## kwharrod

For parts, try LeeAnne at www.knittingtoday.com (near Wolcottville, IN) or Harold & Charlene at www.knitknackshop.com (near Peru, IN). The ribber for that machine is the SR155. Either shop could tell you if the ribber can still be ordered. They do occasionally come up on Ebay also.

You can do a lot on that machine without the ribber. If you are just learning, it would be good to practice with the machine before adding the ribber.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh

You can get the sponge bar, and maybe other parts and guidance, from Distinctive Knits in Aurora, Indiana. 
http://store.dknits.com
This is as close to being in Ohio, Indiana, and Kentucky as I can think! Michael Becker is very knowledgeable about many knitting machines and has been in the business for many years.

PS. I hope you know that the garter carriage I see in the picture does NOT go with this machine.


----------



## THEBEST

I just knitted a sweater on the Singer 155 and I love it. I do not have a ribber attachment (even though I wish I did) so I did a 1 x 1 by using the instructions in the book. That is by knitting a row, then unknitting every other stitch, then latching it up. My instruction book is called "Chunky Punch Card Knitter MOD. 155 Hope this helps.


----------



## Uyvonne

There was a ribber for that machine, and you might be able to find a used one on line. I urge you to find a machine knitting group and learn to use the main bed before getting a ribber.


----------



## hobbyknitter

Happy dance for you. There are quite a handful of places that you can get parts for that machine around the United States. Needle Tek in Washington state is one of the best Silver Reed/Singer/Studio parts dealer, there has only been a couple small parts for machines other than the 155 that they couldn't get.
The SR155 is no longer being produced these days, so you will have to find one used. Most of the time they are with the knitter as a set but you should be able to find one eventually either by itself or with the knitter, then you will have two of the SK155 knitters.


----------



## MtKnitter

Just three days agao, someone on the Ravelry machine knit sales and swaps group offered a ribber for that machine for $150

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/machine-knitting---sales-and-swaps/2255287/1-25

Lois


----------



## Shirls Purls

Hi there!
You can use this method for "ribbing".. since you don't have a ribber for your knitting machine.

Instead of knitting a row then "undoing"every other stitch,
just cast on every other stitch, then you won't have to "undo" any stitches.

Just be sure to hang enough weighs on to hold down the stitches that will be knitted.

This is called a "mock" ribbing!
When the garment is finished and taken off the machine, just pull down on the mock ribbing and it will fall right into place like a regular ribbing.

Only difference between a mock and regular ribbing, the mock ribbing is not as stretchy as the true ribbing.
Maybe you can make the tension a little tighter just for the ribbing???

Hope this info helps (smile)
Shirls Purls


----------



## Shirls Purls

Hi there..
Pls see my reply under SHIRLS PURLS on left column
Somehow, my reply did not get to THEBEST...???
(I'm new to this site..sorry) 
SHIRLS PURLS


----------



## Shirls Purls

THEBEST said:


> I just knitted a sweater on the Singer 155 and I love it. I do not have a ribber attachment (even though I wish I did) so I did a 1 x 1 by using the instructions in the book. That is by knitting a row, then unknitting every other stitch, then latching it up. My instruction book is called "Chunky Punch Card Knitter MOD. 155 Hope this helps.


PLS see my reply  under SHIRLS PURLS on left column
Somehow, my reply did not get into THEBEST site. 
I'm new at this... sorry


----------



## hobbyknitter

You may also want to keep an eye out on Craigslist. If not in your area, write them and see if they are willing to ship and you pay the shipping costs as well. You will find one eventually, having a ribber completes the double bed and you can do much more than ribbing with it. But one can have other accessories like the knit radar as well. But one has to make sure that the bulky scale rulers are there. I am lucky to be able to use my KR6 on the SK155/SK840/SK860, but I also have the KR10 that will work with the LK150 with the new counter that will plug into the kr10. Then one can also get the RC15K that can be used on the 155 with the KR10 or later radars.


----------



## brinawitch

hobbyknitter said:


> You may also want to keep an eye out on Craigslist. If not in your area, write them and see if they are willing to ship and you pay the shipping costs as well. You will find one eventually, having a ribber completes the double bed and you can do much more than ribbing with it. But one can have other accessories like the knit radar as well. But one has to make sure that the bulky scale rulers are there. I am lucky to be able to use my KR6 on the SK155/SK840/SK860, but I also have the KR10 that will work with the LK150 with the new counter that will plug into the kr10. Then one can also get the RC15K that can be used on the 155 with the KR10 or later radars.


hehe that is very cool but you lost me when you started talking about the KR6 and KR10


----------



## brinawitch

thanks everyone for all this information and places to go. this is very helpful. i did get it going this morning and started a practice piece but every time i would get to the sixth row the left side would come the needle. not sure why it keeps doing this. 
thanks for the way of doing a rib stitch with out the ribber that is neat.


----------



## 30Knitter

You have a 12 stitch punch card machine. You can use almost any 12 pattern. You may find blank punch cards, you will have to punch every other stitch, because most cards are 24 stitch. Hope you have fun!! I made a set of cards for a friend of mine.


----------



## JanMas

I have the SK 155 and the ribber which is the SR 155.

They are made by Silver Reed and you can still buy the 
ribber and the parts and the manuel for the SK 155.

Do a google search for Silver Reed knitting machine and you will find where you can buy the ribber, parts, punch cards, manuel, etc.

It is a wonderful machine...It knits worsted weight up to bulky weight yarn.


----------



## marvma

I have the same machine. Loved it til it got too heavy for me to push the carriage back and forth. Would consider selling it for a good price, has all the right tools and ribber too.


----------



## marvma

I have the same machine. Loved it til it got too heavy for me to push the carriage back and forth. Would consider selling it for a good price, has all the right tools and ribber too.


----------



## LeeAnn56

Does anyone know where I would get the tension bar or guild for a MOD 155


----------



## Azzara

LeeAnn56 said:


> Does anyone know where I would get the tension bar or guild for a MOD 155


A sponge bar?


----------



## LeeAnn56

No, l need the tension thing.......rod and tension guide for the MOD 155 and if I could find the needles......I bought this thing used and it is quite obvious that the picture he showed me was not of the machine I received. This one is pretty rusty......I could have cried.
Oh, someday he will be paid back for ripping me off....lol


----------



## Azzara

LeeAnn I have sent you a PM


----------



## LeeAnn56

it is the "tension mast" that I need...not sure where to buy it for a MOD 155


----------



## LeeAnn56

thank you


----------



## MaryAnneCutler

Try Peter Smith Trading in Toronto. He is the importer/distributer of Silver-Reed/Studio/Singer knitting machines and parts.

There are a number of differently named websites......same business.

1 (800) 836-6536

The clerk on the order desk is knowledgible.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler

double posted. :thumbdown:


----------



## LeeAnn56

where are you located


----------

